
Y Combinator startup Scribd raises VC and creates secret jobs page just for news.ycombinator readers - emilywatson
http://www.scribd.com/static/newsyc
======
staunch
This is a great opportunity for someone. Scribd has lots of potential for
getting very big and it's still so early.

I think it would have been more hackerish if they made their normal jobs
dynamically display alternate text for requests that include a news.yc
Referer.

------
russ
Considering it appeared on ValleyWag, it's definitely not a secret anymore =)

------
schoudha
The coming battle: Google Search + Google Desktop VS Scribd :)

~~~
mxh
Scribd _is_ obvious google-bait. Google's "all the world's information" bit
makes something like scribd almost irresistible to them. Of course, google may
try (and/or succeed in) rolling their own, first.

But kudos to the scribd guys for delivering a simple twist on
Napster/Flickr/YouTube (share music/photos/video) that no one else had done. I
expect they'll do very well out of it.

------
albertson1
This is not Google bait. This solves no real problems.

------
zaatar
awesome!

